# info wanted on keeping sticklebacks in a tank



## eggroo (Oct 31, 2009)

:2thumb:hi, hope someone can help me ! i have a pond full of sticklebacks and i would love to keep some in a tank indoors. however i am worried that when the temperature in the house rises in warm weather ( if we get any !!) that they will die or become ill. any other advice on keeping them in a tank would be greatly appreciated , they are blooming in the pond and i'd like them to do the same in a tank indoors ! some of the sticklebacks are over 6 years old and still reproduce !!:2thumb:


----------



## jp01332 (Aug 12, 2010)

we have got some in the pond to if i was you i would just leve them in the pond because you no they are going to be happy living there. but it is up to you


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

only just noticed this topic lol

ive got about 20 stickleback in a 5ft tank outside. they have lived in there for over a year now and have even spawned, unless some were pregnant when i caught them..

i find that they need quite good flow to be able to keep them alive, plus rain water is good for them too, so inside in a tank you would need to collect rainwater instead of RO or tap water


----------

